# How much to feed my goats?



## Susyr22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok I have yet another question lol. I am new to goats and feel a bit confused and overwhelmed. I have 2 yearling Nubian does and a 5 month old mini Nubian buckling. I have been feeding them Purina goat chow and I am clueless to how much I should be feeding them. I would guess Ive been giving them around 1 to 1/2 cups each once a day along with hay. They look great but I would like the does to gain a bit more weight. Should I increase their grain? I don't want them getting diarrhea from too much. Also I'm feeding them Purina goat mineral. Should I not be feeding them this since the goat show already has copper in it?


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

More feed is fine, just increase it gradually.  Our Nigerians get between 1 1/2 - 2 cups 2x/day...

 Minerals need to be available.  They won't get enough from the feed alone.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2011)

My 1 year old standard size nubians are getting 3 to 5 measuring  cups of 16% pelleted goat grain a day, until they are 15 months old or bred, which ever comes first.


----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow OK good to know! LOL I'm definitely not feeding them enough then. 

Thank you guys. I'm so happy I found this forum! Everyone is so helpful and knowledgeable


----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 18, 2011)

By the way GoatMasta your blog is awesome and extremely helpful!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 18, 2011)

Susyr22 said:
			
		

> By the way GoatMasta your blog is awesome and extremely helpful!


Thank You Helpful is the intent!


----------

